# Need Help Droid 2 Wont Boot Into Bootloader



## Kendalton3 (Nov 10, 2011)

ive done a lot of googleing and i have tried everything to the best of my knowledge and still have come up short. im not sure if im in the wrong section or not but i do need some help. I was on liberty and wiped data and cache and all the usual things to do before flashing a new rom. I then flashed Cm74d2 and i got stuck at the motorola logo. I am unable to boot into CWrecovery but i can boot into the stock recovery. so i couldnt restore back to stock so i tried to sbf but every time i try to sbf it says flash process failed. Also i dont think that my phone is booting into the bootloader correctly because my droid 2 is recognised by my computer and rsdlite but the phone doesnt boot into the bootloader when i turn the phone on while holding up on the volume it just stays at the m logo. ANY HELP GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## pressguy27 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hold down power and up arrow on the keyboard to boot into the bootloader, that should help ya out


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Kendalton3 (Nov 10, 2011)

WOW i feel stupid thanks alot! sorry for posting in the wrong place. 3 android phones. never a problem once on any of them and then i mess up up on volume rocker for up arrow on keyboard...lol fail...welll thanks again i appreciate it


----------



## pressguy27 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey man no problem!!


----------

